# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  Video: Tuxedo Book BU1504 Unboxing und der erste Start

## warumlinux

Neues Video: http://youtu.be/xRXMLIsVNNc 

Ein Tuxedo Notebook BU1504 unboxing und der erste Start. Das Laptop kommt mit Ubuntu 15.04 vorinstalliert.
Oder wahlweise kann man auch viele andere Linuxdistributionen vorinstalliert bestellen.

----------


## Newbie314

Hast du das Video absichtlich auf "privat" gestellt ? Klingt für mich sinnfrei.

----------


## warumlinux

Musste das Video nochmal neu machen, da es wohl rechtliche Probleme gab. Jetzt funktioniert der Link oben.

----------


## Newbie314

Grad getestet: tut jetzt.

Ich hoffe die haben dich nicht abgemahnt sondern nur gewarnt...

Im Fachhandel kann man übrigens auch verlangen einen PC ohne Windows zu erhalten- weiß aber nicht mehr wie viel Geld das bei meinem PC damals ausmachte.

----------


## Newbie314

Wer die Selbstinstallation nicht scheut (ist bei Windows wegen der Treiber aber ca. 3x der Aufwand im Vergleich zu einer Linux Installation) erhält ein Win 7 schon ab 25 Euro:

http://www.softwarebilliger.de/betriebssysteme/

(Ich muss in diesem Jahr ein neues Windows kaufen da meine Steuersoftware ab 2015 kein XP mehr unterstützt....)

Generell wäre ein Tipp dass Benutzernamen unter Linux am besten nur Kleinbuchstaben enthalten sollten nicht schlecht, da bin ich als Anfänger mal reingefallen...

Wobei ich zugeben muss dass ich Linux genau andersherum einsetze als du: ich verwende Linux weil ich damit auf 7-10 Jahre alter Hardware immer noch zügig und flüssig arbeiten kann, also ein Laptop mit Profi Verarbeitung (ehemaliger Firmenrechner) für 260 Euro (mit Ram, HD und Akku Erneuerung) mit vernünftiger Geschwindigkeit unter OpenSuse betreiben kann...  es ist ein alter Dell aus der Profi-Linie- ein baugleiches Gerät fiel mir mal beim Radeln vom Fahrrad (allerdings in der Tasche) ohne Schaden zu nehmen...

----------

